# Engraving Bit



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I’m using a 1/4" shank, 1/8” cutting diameter upspiral bit on my CNC router to do small engraving art and signs on Pine and MDF but I find this bit to large for fine details.

Looking at various web sites, there are a lot of types of smaller engraving bits but don’t know which one to choose.

Anyone with experience to suggest one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kolias

Give this one a spin, I'm sure you will like it 

Tapered carving tools for CarveWright & CompuCarve Machines
http://www.precisebits.com/tutorials/calibrating_feeds_n_speeds.htm
============


kolias said:


> I’m using a 1/4" shank, 1/8” cutting diameter upspiral bit on my CNC router to do small engraving art and signs on Pine and MDF but I find this bit to large for fine details.
> 
> Looking at various web sites, there are a lot of types of smaller engraving bits but don’t know which one to choose.
> 
> Anyone with experience to suggest one?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Bobj, sounds good and I will give it a try


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

I have a small flat bed 12 x 12 cnc and a cylindical engraver. I tend to use a variety of bits (working in the age old gcode and M06 tool change command) starting with the larger "hog" bit to remove large areas and then down to a diamond bit for detail.

it would help to know the kind of system you are using.

hope this helps.

ish


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

have you tried ebay?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry, I had forgotten about this post

From bobj suggestion I got a carving bit and all is working fine now. ebay is fine but with bits I like to touch and feel what I buy and so I found a local store which serves my needs.

I also use Gcode which I find excellent for my needs. I just do small project for the fun of it and more to play with the machine. A 12x12 one would have been much better than the one I got now which takes a huge space out of my small shop and future plans calls to scrap this one and use the electronics to make a smaller one.


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Been doing alot of 3/4" cast acrylic engraving for our shop door windows (different departments) over the summer. Use a 45 degree insert engraving tool from BC Saw, can turn the carbide 4 times. Works great. Here is the door window for our metal stair shop....even found a guy welding on the net I machined in to it


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice work, I’m not there yet but slowly who knows LOL

If you have a chance let me know the site where you got the guy welding. I have a hard time finding good and free .dxf or .acad files which I can copy to my Mach3


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Google free clip art type in welder pic


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Catalogues « BC Saw & Tool Inc.

I purchase the bulk of the shop tooling from these guys. But also use Royce and FS Tool for shaper and moulder knives.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, sounds good


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Nicolas.

Go to this web site where you will find hundreds of free files.
mydxf.blogspot.com/


----------

